# DIY: Free (broken) lumbar support fix (MK5 GTI)



## powderskull (Feb 29, 2012)

*This DIY is basically for the hardcore lumbar lovers... I'm talking balls to the wall, all or nothing support!
*

I've owned my car MK5 GTI since factory (2007) and aside from the occasional acceleration jerking, I can't think of anything on it that has been remotely as aggravating than the ****ty lumbar support.

Every 2nd year (basically) I have had it into the dealer to have them fix/replace the lumbar; kept breaking. Thank Jebus for the warranty!

Unfortunately, the time for warranty coverage has passed and the damn lumbar has crapped out again. 

Asked the dealership what the fix cost would be, and was fed this line:
_ "Well we have to spend a couple hours removing and disassembling the seat to determine the problem. Then from there the price goes up once we determine parts needed, and labor to install and re-assemble. So you are looking at around $1000+, roughly." _

My response :barf:. And I went home.

I like my lumbar fully extended at all times, so I had ZERO interest in spending more than about $50-100 on parts to fix this seat again for what I wanted. Especially given how poorly the parts seem to last... replacing again down the road seemed inevitable. Once I discovered the motor kit costs around $500, I was sold on figuring out a cheap or free solution.



*I'm not going to go into how to open up the back of your seat, you can find a DIY already here:* http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=142600

I will note however that this DIY is easily done with the seat still in the car. Just push the steering wheel in, and slide the seat all the way forward. 

*Tools required:*
- Wrench, small crowbar, or piece of wood/metal (something strong to give leverage)

*Time to complete:* 25 minutes _(very basic skill required... can you hold a tool?)_



*Once you've opened up the back of your seat using the DIY posted above, take note of the 2 steel cables threaded into the metal grey bracket at the lower end of the lumbar support. *
_(Grey bracket right side down = lumbar is fully extended, right side up = little/no lumbar)_










*Take your lever tool of choice, and place it on the metal seat frame (RED). Then push upwards on the bottom of the lumbar bracket (GREEN) to compress the lumbar bracket, giving you slack in the cables. *










*Remove the 2 steel cables from their anchor points at the top of the lumbar bracket; everything is now loose and you can work without having to hold your lever tool in place.*










*Now there are two ways you can modify this cabling setup to permanently give you 80-100% lumbar extension... both ways involve flipping the grey lumbar bracket vertically on the anchor point.*
_(The anchor point is that solid steel hook holding the grey bracket to the lower metal brace on the lumbar frame.)_


*< OPTION #1 > 
Merely cross the lumbar motor cables and re-insert into the bracket.* 
_(This method gives you about 80% lumbar extension.)_










*< OPTION #2 > 
Take the smaller steel cable (not the main one running to broken lumbar motor) and thread it through the front of the right side of the grey bracket, and down the back and out through the left side of the bracket. *
_(This method will give you 100% lumbar support; matching full extension on passenger seat.)_










*If you go with OPTION #2, take a zip tie or two and tie off the lumbar motor cable however you like. *
_(This isn't required, but I didn't want to risk the cable getting stuck somehow and affect the lumbar vertical range of motion, since that motor still works fine.)_


*Last step is using your leverage tool to compress the lumbar support again, then insert the two cables back into the anchor points on the top of the lumbar bracket. Now button the seat back up... and drink a beer!*


I've been using this fix for a couple weeks now and couldn't be happier. Works great and I know the damn thing isn't going to break again. 

:thumbup:
​


----------

